# Oncidium Intergeneric Lovers Only!



## PHRAG (May 5, 2007)

I LOVE ONCIDIUM INTERGENERICS!

This is Odonticidium Tiger Crow 'Golden Girl' HCC/AOS. Sorry folks, Heather is first in line for a division of this one. :evil: 

Feel free to post pics of your oncidium intergenerics here. I have a couple more blooming soon.


----------



## Heather (May 5, 2007)

LOL! Just like Gilda's snake thread...:rollhappy:
I had to look. 

Still, that one I actually like.


----------



## Equestris (May 5, 2007)

Well, I for one, love onc intergenetics. Yes, they grow fast and get big, but they are easy, the variety is wonderful, they last a long time, and they look wonderful with my other blooming orchids. And speaking of divisions, here is an orchid where that's NO problem at all! Yea oncs!

And that's a nice one Phrag.


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2007)

I have to admit that I like them too

But I get them mostly for my wife so that I can get more stinky Bulbos:evil: 

This one is very pretty.


----------



## Candace (May 5, 2007)

I've got this one, too. I'm not too into onc. genera, but it's one that I've held on to.


----------



## toddybear (May 5, 2007)

That's a beauty. I still have more Oncidium intergenerics than slippers but the slippers are starting to catch up!


----------



## Heather (May 5, 2007)

toddybear said:


> ... the slippers are starting to catch up!



thank god!


----------



## PHRAG (May 5, 2007)

Don't listen to Heather. She obviously didn't read the title of this thread! oke:


----------



## Greenpaph (May 5, 2007)

I love them!

Beautiful!

Thanks


----------



## bwester (May 5, 2007)

Wow, there are acutally Oncidium Intergeneric Lovers here????


----------



## Grandma M (May 6, 2007)

Add me to the "Oncidium Intergeneric Lovers" list. I have 3 in bloom now and the blooms seem to last forever.


----------



## PHRAG (May 6, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Add me to the "Oncidium Intergeneric Lovers" list. I have 3 in bloom now and the blooms seem to last forever.



We need photos! Please.


----------



## Rick (May 6, 2007)

bwester said:


> Wow, there are acutally Oncidium Intergeneric Lovers here????



It might be an age thing. They kind of harken to my Paisley days


----------



## Grandma M (May 6, 2007)

These are the ones which are in bloom now. Sorry about the large pictures. I tried to resize them and it didn't work this time.
Vuyl. Aloha Sparks Ruby Eyes' --------------------------- Mtssa. Triple Lip








Vuyl. Aloha Passion Hof # 1


----------



## PHRAG (May 6, 2007)

Did someone resize your pictures? They look really small here. You can email them to me and I can resize them if necessary. [email protected]


----------



## toddybear (May 6, 2007)

The only Oncidium intergeneric I have open at the moment is Burrageara Pacific Go...it smells like lilacs!


----------



## Equestris (May 6, 2007)

That is absolutely gorgeous Todd!


----------



## tan (May 9, 2007)

wish to see more "goodies"oncidium soon....
i knew only......Ramsey??


----------



## Ron-NY (May 9, 2007)

I guess there is more than one  I have this one but mine doesn't have that wasp waist cut to the lip


----------



## PHRAG (May 9, 2007)

Ron, yours is cool. The lip is different in shape, and it also has more spotting on the lip. I just looked at mine to see if all the blooms are the same. They are, except for one. The bloom in the photo I posted at the beginning of this thread has very small red spots on the lip. The rest of the blooms feature a solid yellow lip with no spotting.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 10, 2007)

mine has the same clonal name as yours!


----------



## PHRAG (May 10, 2007)

Ron,

They may have the same clonal name, but the flowers have distinctly different lips. All the photos I found of this clone online have a lip just like mine, so that means you have the most rare Golden Girl of all.


----------



## Ron-NY (May 10, 2007)

I just looked at my picture more closely...mine does have the cut but the distal end of the labellum is broader and comes up and fills in where the waist is.


----------



## Rick (Jul 7, 2007)

Here's another one. This is Alicera Maury Island Fantasy. Its been a bit more troublesome than most of my other intergenerics, but I like the huge lip. The flowers remind me of Jamaican Ladies with outstretched arms and flaring vivid skirts.


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 8, 2007)

Rick, I can clearly see your Jamaican Ladies in the photo. I like it.

Why was it troublesome?


----------



## Rick (Jul 8, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Rick, I can clearly see your Jamaican Ladies in the photo. I like it.
> 
> Why was it troublesome?



1) It hoards mealy bugs and scale
2) It's kind of slow growing no matter where I put it in the GH
3) The blooming is more sequential than multi and the first few blooms on a spike are often messed up.
4) The blooms aren't very long lasting compared to most other intergenerics I have.

Maybe in general I've been keeping it too warm and bright?


----------



## Jorch (Jul 8, 2007)

This is my favorite onc in my collection: Odontoglossum Eric's Parade


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 8, 2007)

Oh!!! I love Eric's Parade. I don't have a yellow one and would like to find one. Can you tell me where you found this one?


----------



## ohio-guy (Jul 8, 2007)

What happened to Phrag who started this thread? He was one of the moderators as I recall.


----------



## Jorch (Jul 8, 2007)

Hi Grandma,

I bought it from a local vendor here in Vancouver... 

I have seen it available at paramount's website.. but it's probably a big hassle to bring plants across the border.


----------



## Grandma M (Jul 8, 2007)

I'm going to keep my eye out for that one. I have wanted a yellow one and that is one I really like. I have debated over a couple other yellow ones but I have not seen one I like as much as 'Eric's Parade'.

Thanks for posting that pic.


----------

